# Direct to lung success rate for new vaper



## gdigitel (12/1/17)

"Guido, how much does those vape smoke thingies cost? Because I want my mommy to stop smoking cigarettes." This was the question posed to me by my very caring 7 year old nephew on Monday. Now I'm not sure how my daughter, also 7, managed to persuade my nephew that vaping was a better alternative to smoking but she did and I am impressed.

I realise that generally the first device for most people is a twisp which offers mouth to lung hits but my research and logic is pointing me in the pico direction rather. I just feel you end up with a more versatile setup that offers more flavour and more nicotine satisfaction using lower percentage nic juices that I make all the time with my DIY endeavours. Having an easy replaceable battery also makes more sense than having to hunt for chargers halfway through the day. The Pico form factor is maybe not quite that appealing to her but, I think I managed to persuade her that she used to carry a box of stinkies without any problem and the Pico is about the same size.

Now my question is: How successful is a DTL device for stopping smoking? I stopped smoking using a DTL device. I coughed a bit in the beginning but I pushed through and stopped stinkies the day I started vaping. Would the coughing detour some people? I am already planning some smooth 6ml nic recipes to help the process so nic consumption will be enough.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/1/17)

i would probably suggest 3mg. I feel 6 in these days even makes some smokers cough in these newer devices

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

Good question @gdigitel 

Several smoker non vapers I have let try my direct lung hit devices have coughed and spluttered on first vape and said, "not for me". 

I do think that after years of smoking one gets used to MTL and trying a lung hit just feels wrong and makes a person want to cough and put it down. Not in all cases but I would think in the majority.

Took me about a year to get into lung hits. Now I do about 50/50 lung hits versus MTL.

My mom has been vaping for over two years and still only does MTL. I have been trying to "convert" her to lung hits so she can enjoy a wider range of devices but she hates it.

Maybe my sample size is small and maybe its just my experiences but i do feel that MTL with a stronger juice is a much better way to go to get someone off the stinkies. 

For me, i really do not like doing mouth to lung on a device that is more suited for lung hits. Feels too airy.

I just wish there was a wider range of good quality mouth to lung gear. Maybe i am all wrong and the market demands lung hit gear for first time vapers but I struggle to understand it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## SAVaper (12/1/17)

I would say DTL is better but that is just my opinion. Also 6mg nic. 3mg does nothing for me.


----------



## Andre (12/1/17)

From my experience most smokers prefer to start with MTL. The one exception is the Hoohah peeps - DTL for them, without exception. Personally, I still do MTL exclusively after more than 3 years, as does HRH (2+ years), DIL (2+ years) and several others that I know. From my experience the more senior folk like a really tight MTL, but can go less tight after some time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## darryn.britton (12/1/17)

I went straight for DTL when I started vaping (coming off cigarettes too) but having smoked hubbly quite a bit I found it really easy and coughing was minimal. I would imagine somebody that hasn't would find DTL a bit difficult/uncomfortable at first?

For setup - what about something like an ego aio initially? Better form factor and "softer" DTL hits than a Pico I reckon and you could always upgrade later?


----------



## PuffPastry (12/1/17)

I remember when i tried that very first vape from a friend. When i realized i could have direct lung hits i was freaking over the moon!!!! yeah as a smoker MTL hits were the norm and the first few lung hits were rather brutal but now MTL hits dont give me that sense of bonding with the clouds if you know what i mean...haha
but yeah i prefer 6mg to 9mg....above 9 feels abit too harsh and 3mg feels exactly the same as the 0mg to me. could just be me though....but DTL for the win.


----------



## gdigitel (12/1/17)

I also cant help to wonder if some people don't stick to MTL cause they didn't persevere through the initial discomfort(couphing) of DTL.


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> I also cant help to wonder if some people don't stick to MTL cause they didn't persevere through the initial discomfort(couphing) of DTL.



That happened to me @gdigitel 
I think I stuck on MTL longer than most because every time i tried DTL i just didnt like it
@Alex kept on saying to me you will eventually see the light and every time we met he would encourage me
I suppose I could have tried to get on DTL sooner but was enjoying MTL and didnt need to get fully into DTL

Today I still cannot do lung hits first thing in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel (12/1/17)

So I guess to optimize the hit rate it would be wiser to rather get a Clearo 2 for my sister and after a while let her start puffing on one of my setups. I just dont want her to have the same terrible experience I had when I tried vaping for the first time 6 years ago. Granted, the devices have changed alot since then but my initial Green Cig(I think it was called) left me totally unsatisfied. Unsatisfied with NIC, taste, smoke, battery life, Cartomizer life and hardly a puff of cloud.


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> So I guess to optimize the hit rate it would be wiser to rather get a Clearo 2 for my sister and after a while let her start puffing on one of my setups. I just dont want her to have the same terrible experience I had when I tried vaping for the first time 6 years ago. Granted, the devices have changed alot since then but my initial Green Cig(I think it was called) left me totally unsatisfied. Unsatisfied with NIC, taste, smoke, battery life, Cartomizer life and hardly a puff of cloud.



I would suggest rather a Nautilus Mini or a Nautilus X
My mom uses both and they offer a much better vape than the Clearo2 (which i am still testing)


----------



## gdigitel (12/1/17)

Silver said:


> I would suggest rather a Nautilus Mini or a Nautilus X
> My mom uses both and they offer a much better vape than the Clearo2 (which i am still testing)


Thanks @Silver 
What mod is she using that with and is she using stock coils?


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

used to vape MTL exclusively for the first 1.5 years of vaping , now im unable to and cough up a lung


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> Thanks @Silver
> What mod is she using that with and is she using stock coils?



She has the Nautilus mini on the istick50
And the Nautilus X on a recently acquired iPower80

Stock coils
Nautilus mini - the 1.6 ohm BVC coils
Nautilus X - i think its the 1.5 ohm coils, but the standard ones that come for it in a pack of 5

She loves both these devices and they are both excellent MTL tanks

I did get her the 4ml extender for the Nautilus X (from Vapers Corner) after she was liking it. So it basically doubles the tank capacity. I cant tell any change in the flavour - i thought it would be worse but its great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/17)

Silver said:


> That happened to me @gdigitel
> I think I stuck on MTL longer than most because every time i tried DTL i just didnt like it
> @Alex kept on saying to me you will eventually see the light and every time we met he would encourage me
> I suppose I could have tried to get on DTL sooner but was enjoying MTL and didnt need to get fully into DTL



I was MTL for 2 years solid and just didn't get the Lung Brigade... now I never do MTL...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> Now my question is: How successful is a DTL device for stopping smoking? I stopped smoking using a DTL device. I coughed a bit in the beginning but I pushed through and stopped stinkies the day I started vaping. Would the coughing detour some people? I am already planning some smooth 6ml nic recipes to help the process so nic consumption will be enough.


Only based on personal experience and few friends and family members converted (9 total): DTL is initially quite intimidating, and low nicotine is just not working.
MTL, cheap, simple device (like Ego AIO), high nic (12-18mg), 50:50 - 60:40 VG: PG, RY4 (or similar) type flavour, had almost 100% success rate.
My better half is still resisting, but she will come around. Some of them upgraded later, some are still happy with a initial setup and just added backups.
Everyone (in the mentioned group) have dropped nic level down to 6 even 3mg in the first few months.
I know it's a fairly small number of people, but it is the advice from the guy that introduced me to vaping, worked well so far and I'm just passing it on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

alex1501 said:


> Only based on personal experience and few friends and family members converted (9 total): DTL is initially quite intimidating, and low nicotine is just not working.
> MTL, cheap, simple device (like Ego AIO), high nic (12-18mg), 50:50 - 60:40 VG: PG, RY4 (or similar) type flavour, had almost 100% success rate.
> My better half is still resisting, but she will come around. Some of them upgraded later, some are still happy with a initial setup and just added backups.
> Everyone (in the mentioned group) have dropped nic level down to 6 even 3mg in the first few months.
> I know it's a fairly small number of people, but it is the advice from the guy that introduced me to vaping, worked well so far and I'm just passing it on.



Very well said @alex1501 !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (12/1/17)

It differs from person to person. One of my converts took his first hit from my dripper with a DLH. He took a long drag and did not even flinch. He said "It's better than smoking" and converted immediately.
Some people cough a lot, some a little, some don't.

What I do, is explain to them first that because the body is not used to inhaling vapour, they might cough and that it is normal and that they have to try it a few times in a row and that the coughing will stop.
That has worked for me so far with all my converts.

I also explain to them that vaping must be a "want" thing and not a "must" thing, else they might revert back to smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (12/1/17)

I wasn't addicted to nicotine and had already stopped smoking cigs and pipes after over 50 years not long before I started vaping. But like I had done for most of those smoking years I started vaping DLH and will always vape DLH. Did try MTL, wasn't impressed. I started vaping for the mechanics of smoking, the only thing I missed about smoking, and became a flavor chaser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## The_Ice (12/1/17)

I do certainly agree with the view that everyone is different. I was in the twisp phase and my bro in law offered a hit from an airy DL tank. Instantly I coughed and took another big hit recognising that this was the sensation I was craving. Soon thereafter I bought better DH gear.

During my smoking years I also would do a super restricted lung hit with the stinky so I really do think this varies from person to person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (12/1/17)

After discussing the MTL and DTL with her she agreed to try go straight to DTL in the hope that she will be able to bypass the MTL stage of her vaping journey. She understands that she will probably cough and that it is only temporary. So I'm going to loan her my ADV Alien and I'll use my precious Athena as an ADV device for a while. Going to setup the Serpent 25 with single coil Ni80 3mm ID 7 wraps to ensure the vape is a cooler one. First I'll replace the O-rings on the deck and test it again. Also going to make her a 6ml Nic Duchess Clone as its smooth and tasty. If it works for her, then Pico Vape Mail immanent. If not then maybe ego aio vape mail immanent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> After discussing the MTL and DTL with her she agreed to try go straight to DTL in the hope that she will be able to bypass the MTL stage of her vaping journey. She understands that she will probably cough and that it is only temporary. So I'm going to loan her my ADV Alien and I'll use my precious Athena as an ADV device for a while. Going to setup the Serpent 25 with single coil Ni80 3mm ID 7 wraps to ensure the vape is a cooler one. First I'll replace the O-rings on the deck and test it again. Also going to make her a 6ml Nic Duchess Clone as its smooth and tasty. If it works for her, then Pico Vape Mail immanent. If not then maybe ego aio vape mail immanent.



Great 
Good luck @gdigitel 
Tell us what happens

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (12/1/17)

I started straight with DTL, mainly because I didn't know any better. I got an IJust2 starter kit and threw in the 0.3ohm coil and started vaping it. I was coughing my brains loose for about 2 days after I started. I eventually started taking teeny tiny drags to minimize the coughing, but not knowing any better I assumed it was normal and just pushed through it. About a week later I could take 3 seconds drags with coughing only about a third of the time, took about 3 weeks before I could take long drags without any issues. I did it backwards, 6 months after I started, I got my first MTL tank and I still love it, although HRH has taken it over from me (I am glad though as her smoking has gone from a pack a day to about 2 a day).

I do find however that if I only do MTL for a few days at a time(as I sometimes do), it takes a few hours to get used to DTL again and I have to start a bit slower.

I have stopped trying to convert smokers to vaping using DTL, it has always resulted in a coughing fit for them followed by a look of shock and awe as to how I could do that to them. They often immediately decide that no, it will never work for them. So I refrain from letting them try, unless I have one of my Kayfuns on, then they almost always enjoy it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

Wow @Caveman , nicely told
Congrats on HRH's stinkie reduction!
All the best on that front

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (12/1/17)

I started on DTL but was a HEAVY smoker before that so It wasnt much of a difference for me, I was basically Smoking cigs DTL whahahaha.
My Wife tried DTL on 6MG and it was a bit too much, so we too it down to 3mg nic and that was fine for her, We have noticed though, that the longer we vape the more our Nic tolerance goes down. when we started 6mg was enough where 3mg is sometimes too strong now.

From what Ive seen with friends, it really depends on person to person while taking into account their current smoking habits. Some of my friends cant DTL on a 0mg but they can MTL a 6mg with no issues?
In my opinion it will differ from person to person, It can also be a mind set depending on that persons personality, for example My father in law was not really keen on DTL vaping as it according to him DTL looks like a zolkop drag... He was Doing MTL for about two weeks and he went over to DTL recently and enjoys both at different times.

So my final opinion is this, Depending on the person's current smoking habits and mindset about vaping, it will almost always differ from person to person.
...with that said I say 6mg nic & MTL for beginners (especially our elder generation) will probably get more success, As the mass coughing is normally a deal breaker for most.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gdigitel (13/1/17)

Agh hell, now I am undecided again. Maybe AIO is the better way for first device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (14/1/17)

Some feedback. Since Friday 10h00, my sister who usually smokes like a chimney, has only had about six stinkies. Sure there is coughing but she understands it's temporary. Interesting to note that even by 17h00 she was making more clouds and less coughs. Only problem is now I'm Athenaless till she gets her own mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/17)

Great to hear @gdigitel 
Wishing her well


----------



## Richelo Killian (15/1/17)

I have found a very nice MTL tank which can easily be converted to DTL with just a stock coil change ... Try the Vaporesso Guardian with their high ohm ceramic coil, and once in a while, use the .5 ohm for DTL.

Very nice MTL, and excellent DTL as well. Coils last FOREVER on these as well, so, low running costs as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> Only problem is now I'm Athenaless till she gets her own mod.



If it's Athena Pride 75W and she likes it, nice choice. Maybe, just give her that one ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (15/1/17)

Fortunately @alex1501 the Athena Pride is not very lady friendly. It's a bit too heavy to fit in a purse or handbag


----------



## alex1501 (15/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> Fortunately @alex1501 the Athena Pride is not very lady friendly. It's a bit too heavy to fit in a purse or handbag


, 

If you are sure about it, then eleaf Pico sounds like a perfect choice, but I always had a great respect for a lady's hand bag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (15/1/17)

@alexq1501 respect mixed with a healthy dose of fear for what lurks in its surprisingly, deceptive, dark depths. It's the place angels fear to tread.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

